# Should I get a 2013 NS Holy 1???



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

First DJ'er, is the 2013 NS Holy 1 worth $500 new?

BIKE SPECS
Frame: NS 100% Cromoly
Fork: Rigid NS fork 100% Cromoly, 435 mm (a-c)
Headset: Salt by Wethepeople, sealed angular bearings (Campy spec: 45x45deg, OD41.8mm)
Stem: NS Quark
Handlebar: NS Mint
Grips: NS Sam Pilgrim signature
Brakes: Avid BB5 160mm rear / v-brake Alhonga front
Bottom Bracket: SALT by Wethepeople, Spanish BB, 19mm x 8 splines
Crank: SALT by Wethepeople, tubular cromoly
Chainring: SALT by Wethepeople, 25T steel ring
Chain: KMC-410
Rims: NS Fundamental rear / Jalco DBX front
Hubs: Joytech 9 mm front, Octane One Single Speed Pro 11T Driver (sealed) rear
Spokes: Black spokes w/14mm nipples
Tires: Kenda Small Block 8 2.1 rear & front
Seatpost + Saddle: Octane One fat seat-post combo
Pedals: Odyssey Twisted PC
Weight: 24": 11.7 kg, 26": 12.1 kg (weights including pedals, without front brake)

Note: Bike comes complete with front and rear brakes

GEOMETRY:
Frame size: 24": 301 mm / 11.9" 26": 308mm / 12.1"
Head angle: 71.5 deg
Seat tube angle: 72.5 deg
Chainstay: 24": 374 mm / 14.7" slammed 26": 381 mm / 15" slammed
Top tube length (c-c): 24": 554 mm / 21.8" 26": 574 mm / 22.6"
reach: 411mm
stack: 520mm
BB height: 24": 308 mm / 12.1" 26": 312 mm / 12.3"


----------



## ABRAKEGABRA (Mar 13, 2015)

You sure as hell should LOL


----------

